# Replacement barrel for Hab door lock!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Some, low life has had ago at my lock on the hab door. I understand that only the barrel needs replacing.

Question where can I obtain a replacement and I also understand that I will also need barrel tool to extract the damaged one, is this a DIY job?

Lock is on my 2010 Hobby Siesta 650.

Thanks

WASFITONCE


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry this is not an answer.....just a suggestion that you post this in "Ask a trader".


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, have a look at www.caravan-parts.org they list most european van parts including Hobby. Hope this helps.
Rick


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

Ask a Hobby dealer, such as Camper UK at Lincoln who have been very efficient obtaining parts for me. Alternatively contact Hobby UK or Hobby in Germany. Parts for a 2010 van should be certainly be available and the locks are probably still in use on current models.


----------

